# Low Lying Placenta at 13 weeks



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi

I am beside myself with worry, I am 13+1 with twins and woke up at 5.30am this morning with my pajama bottoms wet through. I went to the loo and found I had been bleeding heavily. The hospital advised that we went straight to A&E, the bleeding continued heavily and bright red until 9.am when I felt myself pass a large lump?!

The lump was around the size of a golf ball (although not round) and looked like liver however the scan revealed both babies in place and two heartbeats.

The only explaination I have been given is that I have a low lying placenta and this is covering the cervix and may have caused the bleeding. I have been discharged and told to go back if the bleeding starts again or I have pain - I had none whatsoever this morning.

I am now completely terrified that I will lose my babies? 

Am I likely to bleed again and frequently? Is this serious in the relatively early stages of pregnancy. I know later on it can be a problem but can't find anything related at this stage.

In desperate need of some advise
Northernfox


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As your uterus is growing, and if the placenta is attatched to the bottom of your uterus, then it is possible that it could have caused a bit of bleeding.  If it is definitey over the cervix, then you probably will experience more bleeding throughout your pregnancy, it shouldn't cause pain, but don't always assume its because of the placenta, be seen immediately if you have any further,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you Emilycaitlin

Is this harmful to my babies at this stage in the pregnancy if I experience more bleeding due to the placenta lying over the cervix?

I will not assume if it happens again that this is what is is and will always consult the hospital.

Thanks again
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

The main problem with a low lying placenta is that there is a risk of bleeding heavily, which then would have an effect on the babies.  However, I haven't really dealt with it at this gestation, as it's normally difficult to see where the placenta lies at this stage, and as your uterus grows, there is a strong likelihood that it will move up with it to further up your uterus.

Sorry I can't be of more help,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

thank you


----------

